# خط لانتاج الفحم المضغوط بأشكال مختلفة



## سلسبيل جروب (25 أبريل 2013)

الشركة العصرية للصناعات الهندسية
خط لانتاج الفحم المضغوط بأشكال مختلفة


نسبة الارباح عالية ان شاء الله

التكلفة الانتاجية للطن 500 جنية مصري ويباع الطن بعد تصنيعه 4000 جنية 

لسعر الجملة

مصنع متكامل لانتاج الفحم المضغوط

ينتج فحم بأشكال مختلفة لجميع الاستخدامات

كذلك لدينا فحم اقراص سريعه الاشتعال
http://sama2000.blogspot.com/

00201062764380
زورونا على موقعنا
http://sama2000.blogspot.com/


----------



## سلسبيل جروب (7 مايو 2013)

*رد: خط لانتاج الفحم المضغوط بأشكال مختلفة*

سبحان الله


----------



## سلسبيل جروب (27 مايو 2013)

*رد: خط لانتاج الفحم المضغوط بأشكال مختلفة*

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## سلسبيل جروب (17 يونيو 2013)

*رد: خط لانتاج الفحم المضغوط بأشكال مختلفة*

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## سلسبيل جروب (20 يونيو 2013)

*رد: خط لانتاج الفحم المضغوط بأشكال مختلفة*

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## سلسبيل جروب (4 يوليو 2013)

*رد: خط لانتاج الفحم المضغوط بأشكال مختلفة*

استغفر الله العظيم


----------



## سلسبيل جروب (10 يوليو 2013)

*رد: خط لانتاج الفحم المضغوط بأشكال مختلفة*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------

